# Check out this rack



## DustyBones (Jun 23, 2010)

Saw on pinkbike.

Arbutus Racks: Hitch Mount Racks for Mountain Bike Enthusiasts

A different take on NorthShore Racks.

North Shore Racks

Better/worse, you decide.
Looks interesting!


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Hmm, the design looks solid enough. The receiver section looks very similar to the Thule I'm using right now so it should be pretty tough. If I were hauling 4 bikes more often I'd definitely look into it more. 4 DH bikes on an Element (with a Thule T2 rack) is very noticeable so the vertical mount has a lot of appeal....


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

What do you mean "noticeable"? 
I don't see the benefit of hanging them vs. Standard Thule mounting. And this one is a lot more expensive than a Thule.


----------



## Johnny No.5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Can you adjust it to accomodate different wheelbase bikes? It looks like the whole lower bar slides up and down but if two bikes are significantly different that may be an issue.


----------



## bermluvr (Aug 2, 2006)

I love the look of that. Very nice.
No real reason to move away from my XTC-2 as I never need to carry more than 2 bikes, but if I did!!!!!!! haha


----------



## lwrncc (Jul 9, 2011)

Clicked on the title expecting something totally different...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

lwrncc said:


> Clicked on the title expecting something totally different...


here


----------



## DOCRIGID (Sep 16, 2009)

TufRack
these look bad ass!


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> here


Thanx for a great start to the wknd :thumbsup:


----------



## kubo (Sep 20, 2009)

DOCRIGID said:


> TufRack
> these look bad ass!


Those do look pretty cool but...
4 bike rack @ about $850 
5 bike rack @ about $1050
100lbs 
non-colaspable
... and you still need to mess with tie down straps. :skep:


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> here


You seem to be the master at posting inappropriate photos for workplace MTBR viewing :skep:


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

DurtGurl said:


> You seem to be the master at posting inappropriate photos for workplace MTBR viewing :skep:


I bow to the master.


----------



## sonypete (Jun 15, 2008)

Only thing that bothers me about it , is the fact it hangs the bikes weight from the front wheel and put all the weight on the front fork. Basically getting all impact from 90 degree angle of the fork crown. Rarely do you hit something at the front top edge of your tire while riding full speed. Instead it gets hit from low which allows the fork to compress to a certain degree. Seems like allot more stress to the fork then during normal riding. Heh, I won't even let the ski lift guys hang my bike from anything other then the rear tire. Too bad no one came up with a hook like device to accommodate hanging bikes from the rear tire.

Meh maybe its just me 

*EDIT* figures I would check the secondary links in this thread after making my post. Yea those designs look much better. Then the style in the original link.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

sonypete said:


> Only thing that bothers me about it , is the fact it hangs the bikes weight from the front wheel and put all the weight on the front fork. Basically getting all impact from 90 degree angle of the fork crown. Rarely do you hit something at the front top edge of your tire while riding full speed. Instead it gets hit from low which allows the fork to compress to a certain degree. Seems like allot more stress to the fork then during normal riding. Heh, I won't even let the ski lift guys hang my bike from anything other then the rear tire.
> 
> Meh maybe its just me


Just...wow. Ya it is just you.


----------



## sonypete (Jun 15, 2008)

"wow"? I didn't think I really spazzed out or anything, lol.

I highly doubt it's just me, otherwise the North Shore rack wouldn't of designed their rack to put all the weight on the head tube instead of way out on the tire. Plus I see plenty of guys having their bikes hung on the ski lifts by only the rear tire.  But hey if you wanna risk it on a expensive bike go for it, but, not me.


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

DustyBones said:


> Saw on pinkbike.
> 
> Arbutus Racks: Hitch Mount Racks for Mountain Bike Enthusiasts
> 
> ...


I say worse... Check out the rear tire on the far right bike (passenger side), right next to that exhaust. I bet you can not drive 1-2 hrs at 60+ with that set up, if you do I bet that tire blows.

EDIT: 
I looked at the side view and its not as close as I thought. I have seen a tire blow being to close to the exhaust doing shuttles a few years ago. Scared the hell out of us till we fig. out what it was 10 secs later.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

62kona; With 4 bikes on the Thule there is LOT of leverage on the back of the vehicle which actually causes the front end to lift slightly. It's really noticeable when you hit highway bumps at speed. It also makes pulling out of parking lots a lot of fun (the end of the rack can drag). It's not an issue with bigger vehicles or ones with more ground clearance. The Honda is a fairly light duty SUV really...But I still love it :yesnod:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Secace said:


> I bow to the master.


yes....


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

i have the north shore rack. it can handle 4dh bikes, lots of ground clearance, taken it offroading, bikes are safe and the lic plate is not blocked...


----------



## DustyBones (Jun 23, 2010)

lwrncc said:


> Clicked on the title expecting something totally different...



Gotcha!


----------



## primefocus (Feb 11, 2007)

I swear SMT has persuaded me to look at that same chic in another thread...


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

primefocus said:


> I swear SMT has persuaded me to look at that same chic in another thread...


Yep, a couple of those are from his standard tits-n-ass library.


----------



## DustyBones (Jun 23, 2010)

Personally, I think that the NSR is the way to go!
Looks way more beefy!
Expensive + shipping = yes!
Looks like the best way to haul your ride (and friends too for that matter), but that is just my opinion.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

primefocus said:


> I swear SMT has persuaded me to look at that same chic in another thread...


ok newbie here


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Lol at sonypete. If your bicycle fails under it's own weight on a rack I think it's time for a new bike.


----------



## DWDW (Oct 7, 2005)

I've got a Northshore 6 and regularly move 5 bikes so this wouldn't work for me, but it looks pretty nice. There is another company making racks that hang by the front wheel. The advantage is they can take any bike regardless of the fork. I have to carry my daughters BMX inside our vehicle because her fork doesn't fit into our NSR. 

Having said that, I am very pleased with the Northshore.


----------

